# Question about the color choice



## ssmall (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

I am brand new to the forum and I am looking for some advice. I just picked up a 1969 GTO barn find - original 400 with the Muncie 4 speed. 
I am starting on a frame off restoration and the problem is the original color code on the car is code 63

63 - Champagne Metallic

Not a big fan of that color but this is a car with only 39K original miles, I am thinking of painting it liberty blue instead any thoughts?


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

I say paint it how you like it.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

PrudencePontiac said:


> I say paint it how you like it.


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny059qn (Oct 17, 2016)

ssmall said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd go back to original. Just my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Another vote for original color.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Palladium Silver. OR, paint it black & make a fake Judge out of it.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Paint it whatever color you like. Paint it Mopar purple, as long as you like it.

That said, the car 'might' be worth a bit more dressed in its original color. In original Laquer. Gonna do a base/clear? Paint it whatever color you like.

As long as it's Red... :wall:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Still, it depends on you. If you plan to keep the car for a good while for your enjoyment, then paint it the blue...its a great color. If you plan to sell the car sooner than later, best to paint it original for better resale value. Its up to you and your desires and plans for the GTO.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Quality bodywork & paint are not cheap, they way I usually advise friends & customers is, if the car is fairly rare combination, then look at the factory interior color, and then decide if a color change fits...both color combo & money wise. am not a huge Champaign Gold fan, but, imo, there are even less desirable '69 colors. If the '69 is a RA III or RAIV car, would def go back Champaign Gold. 

A few color change examples:
- Customers '69 factiory Turquoise/ parchment bucket seat '69 GTO 4 spd, no AC. Very desirable color combo '69, lfactory light color seats makes it bearable to drive in the summer. Many serious owner/collectors love the color combo & the non AC factor...easy to work on. Customer has the '69 painted Carousel Red & turns its into a Judge clown car. What a waste! 

- my '71 T-37 HO Coupe, color change was up for consideration til few years ago... 1 of 11 built, (1 of 6 built w M22). Pontiac Engineering car. original iCardinal Red w black parody cloth interior. Problem is, absolutely do not like red as an exterior color, ESP the '71 & '72 GM code 75 red! This view is compounded by waaaay too many color change "retail red" driver/showcars out there. The T is being restored, not as a driver/local showcar, but to very high level & as a purpose built Pure Stock Challenge car. Instead of painting it '71 Rosewood, a light brownish maroon color, that really looks striking, am going back with Cardinal Red.

-another long term keeper...'72 T/A, M22. originally was 11 11 (white car) with black Dix interior. Car was painted Lucerne blue many years ago. All numbers matching solid southern car. Being restored to a very high level, but having sold my last Lucerne blue HO car, the '72 is being painted Lucerne blue. Rationale.. completed, if I had to sell, & I've charted values on '72 T/A' for the last 15 years... such a high desirability TransAm is not going to take that much of a hit, and would still sell for more than the more common white '72's. 

-Customer interested in buying a solid original drivetrain every option GoldenRod Yellow/ black hobnail 400 4spd '79 T/A off me. Wants me to restore it, done right! Talking a a car that can compete at nearly any show. The clinker...customer is hung up on "Bandits" Flys in looks at car, then pops the "I want you to paint it Black & stripe it up" as a "Bandit". Pontiac never built a Bandit, just SE's...had a little educating to do with this fellow, needless to say, turned down strong money & several months of work. oh well...


----------



## jesterdcv (Apr 8, 2013)

A lot of good points, if the car is rare go original. If not go with what you like that will look good with the interior.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

I would paint it any color you like as long as it was offered in 1969. My 68 was originally Solar Red but I painted it Flambeau Burgundy. I always received complements on the color and if anything it added value when I sold it. My 67 is Tyrol and I repainted it that color because I like it. But it originally had a black convertible top and interior. I changed it to a white top and parchment interior. My car, my taste and I believe I added to the value of this car too.


----------

